# Tallokas FT -GA



## duckwater (Apr 23, 2010)

Any updates from Pavo, Georgia? Thank you !!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby brought 20 back to the third series and have 6 left to run this morning.

Open has 42 left to run this morning

Am has 11 left to run this morning. 

I will post callbacks when I get them.


----------



## duckwater (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks Benda!!


----------



## zeus3925 (Mar 27, 2008)

They only got through half the field in the first series???


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby to the 4th
2,4,5,8,10,11,13,16,20,21,23,24
12 dogs


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Lots of fog on Friday morning and this morning so both Open and Am had to wait for the fog to lift before they got started


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the Landblind

4,6,7,10,12,18,23,24,26,31,32,34,36,37,38,40,48,51,52,54,63,65,66,70,72,73,74,75
28 total


----------



## Kurt Opel (Nov 25, 2012)

Any information on the Qualifying?


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Started about noon.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the waterblind

4,6,7,12,18,23,26,31,32,34,37,40,48,51,52,54,65,67,70,73
20 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the last series
6,12,23,26,31,32,34,40,48,51,65

11 dogs


----------



## Kurt Opel (Nov 25, 2012)

Brenda - any information on the Qualifying?


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the 2nd series
1,4,8,9,10,13,19,25,29,32,40,47,53,54,70,74,75,76,77,84
20 dogs


----------



## Matt McKenzie (Oct 9, 2004)

Brenda said:


> Amateur callbacks to the last series
> 6,12,23,26,31,32,34,40,48,51,65
> 
> 11 dogs


Go, Coast, Go! (48)


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby Results

1st-#16 Taz H/Carl Ruffalo O/Bill & Pat Barstow
2nd-#4 Maddie O/H Nancy White
3rd-#2 Ellie O/H Greg Anderson
4th-#10 Lula H/Kevin Cheff O/Ed & Sandra Gibson
RJ -#5 Reyo O/H Bob Zylla
JAMS- 11,21,23

Congrats to All !!


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Way to go Carl.
Good dog and good handler


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations to all Derby finishers!

If I'm not mistaken, Lula is owned by Kathy Vignos, trained and handled by Kevin Cheff.

Although we arrived late, it was a pleasure to watch the dogs in Friday's third series - very good test . . . 

Carl, Taz was tuned in and totally focused!

Nancy, you and Maddie make such a great team!

Bob, Pete's youngsters are looking good!

You all were amazing!

rita


----------



## Robert Dozier (Mar 24, 2009)

Enjoyed watching Coast and Valarie. Incredible team!!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Qual callbacks to the 3rd series

1,3,5,7,8,12,13,14,15,16,17,18,19,21,22,24,25,26,27,29,30,32,34

23 total


----------



## Kurt Opel (Nov 25, 2012)

Thank you Brenda for the Qual information.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the waterblind

1,4,9,10,13,19,25,29,32,40,47,53,70,74,75,76,77,84

18 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Q callbacks to last series 
16 back - 1,3,5,8,12,16,17,18,19,22,26,27,29,30,32,34


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Results
1st-#11 Rosa O/H Lance Brown
2nd-#12 Gus O/H Steve Roegiers
3rd-#40 Smoke O/H Augie Farnsworth
4th-#32 Marvin O/H Ken Neil
RJ-#26 Jessie O/H Jim Machado
Jams- 23,34,48,65
Congrats to All !! Especially to my Baby Marvin's first placement in the Amateur!!! Wooohooo!!


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Open to 4th
1,4,9,13,19,25,32,40,53,70,74,76,84


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Hey Bruce you beat me in posting the Open callbacks! Your getting awfully quick!!


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

No Ken is slow calling you!


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Lanse called me at 6am this morning to let me know he was going to scratch Nora because she came in heat sometime last night...the judges confirmed that Nora was one of their top dogs going into the final series....

Lanse the proceeded to drill the marks in the 4th with Rosa...

I get a phone call from an ecstatic Lanse two hours later...Rosa won the Amateur


Congrats Lanse on showing good sportsmanship and DOING the RIGHT THING and being rewarded with a Blue Ribbon


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Congrats to Bill and Pat Barstow for the derby win with Tazlina (derby list) and to Carl for making it happen while they were pheasant hunting. Congrats to all, especially Taz.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Results

1st- #32 Juice H/Dave Smith O/Mark & Suzanne Medford
2nd-#53 Laser H/Dave Smith O/Mac & Lynne DuBose
3rd-#13 Alley H/Steve Yozamp O/Bill Berning
4th-#19 Gizmo O/H Bruce Hall
RJ -#84 Pete 

JAMS- 1,4,25,70,74,76

Congrats to All !!!


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Congrats Mark & Suzanne, also congrats to Dave.


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Just got home and found out my dear friend Lance won the Amt.
Way to go good friend.
Bruce


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

A huge congratulations to Valarie Marks and Coast. They got a double QAA with a jam in the Am and a 2nd in the qualifying. Coast is a mere child. I believe he is just two and a half.


----------



## Lpgar (Mar 31, 2005)

Karma says....."Way to go Brother Juice!!!!!"


----------



## lanse brown (Apr 22, 2004)

The trial was so well handled despite the fog delays. It is truly like MARC, a cohesive, non complaining group who also train and run their own dogs. To realize that this type of club still exists is refreshing- not a 1 or 2 man/woman club. Thank you to the club and all it's members whom without a trial I wouldn't have had the opportunity to put my little dog up on the stage to try to do her best. I am very fortunate. Thank you TRC.


----------



## wayne anderson (Oct 16, 2007)

Thank you, Lanse, we try to put on a good trial and still have some fun in this sport. Given the fog, things still went pretty well, thanks to our members, judges and workers.


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

I will say this. I ran the Q and had a blast despite a terrible water blind by me, but it is a pleasure to run under judges that are pulling for every dog and handler to crush every setup. Thank you very much for giving up you weekend, so we could play. 

Also, I want to congratulate Augie Farnsworth for his first all age placement. It was great to get to see you.


----------

